# Upgrade



## blackheart (11/5/16)

Hi folks vaping newbie here using a iJust 2 limited budget but would like to know from the more informed on here,will there be a significant difference if i upgrade to a iStick Pico 75W TC?.Will it be too overwhelming for a beginner?.Please help this green horn from making any huge mistake.


----------



## brotiform (11/5/16)

Hi @blackheart 

It all depends what you want from a vaping setup. The Pico is a great little starter kit , but still relies on pre built coils and is a single battery mod.

My opinion , based on my experience , is to look at a good mod that fits your battery life and physical size requirements and then buy a suitable tank for said mod. 

If you don't feel comfortable making / winding your own coils and wicks just yet , you could look at a Subtank mini / Crown etc that allow you the option of pre built as well as an RBA deck. Alternatively , if you feel ready to tackle coils (which arent hard , and get easier with practice) you can buy an RTA tank. RTA tanks offer better airflow , vapour and flavour over the off the shelf coil options and are much more rewarding , in my honest opinion.


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Hi @blackheart

I agree with what @brotiform says above

I am not familiar with the pico but would also recommend the Subtank Mini or the TopTank Mini as it is now called (for the atty suggestion). On that you can use commercial coils and build your own. Building coils on it is very easy. The mod part is entirely up to you.

Since you are in Benoni, why not pay a visit to VapeClub, which is in your area
Always helps to see if you can try something out before buying to see what you prefer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

The iStick Pico kit is fantastic imo. The Melo3 Mini that comes with it is a quality little tank and you do get a rebuildable head for it, which I am using as we speak. Got my Pico kit from VapeClub and the rebuildable head (ECR unit) from Sir Vape. 

Good idea to visit VapeClub to see the options in real life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206 (11/5/16)

Hey guys

I started vaping a few months ago when i found my fathers twisp device. Was thinking of getting myself the iStick pico kit. I wanted to know what the options are when it comes to RDA's,RTA's and RDTA's for the mod itself. 

Ive watched lotsa videos on rebuilding coils and it looks quite easy and fun.


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I started vaping a few months ago when i found my fathers twisp device. Was thinking of getting myself the iStick pico kit. I wanted to know what the options are when it comes to RDA's,RTA's and RDTA's for the mod itself.
> 
> Ive watched lotsa videos on rebuilding coils and it looks quite easy and fun.


The Pico can take any RDA, RTA and RDTA as long as its diameter does not exceed 22 mm - due to the battery extension cap.

Consider the Theorem RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (11/5/16)

Andre said:


> The Pico can take any RDA, RTA and RDTA as long as its diameter does not exceed 22 mm - due to the battery extension cap.
> 
> Consider the Theorem RDTA.


Thanx dor the quick reply. 

I was also looking at the avocado rdta.


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Thanx dor the quick reply.
> 
> I was also looking at the avocado rdta.


Avocado also a great flavour atomizer. Same principles as the Theorem. I have both. The Avocado more of a PITA to wick.


----------



## blackheart (11/5/16)

Thanks for your time will consider going to Vape Club to check things out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

